# Should I get this Juicy Couture?



## vcanady (May 6, 2008)

I need help! I can't decide if I should get this Juicy bag! It was just my B-Day and I want to get a cute, fun, summery bag. My purses are always black or white and I want a bright bag for summer. I've never had a Juicy and can't decide if I should splurge. Are these Daydreamer totes like huge? In some pics I have seen, they look WAY too big but in other pics they look perfect. I want a fairly big bag, but I don't want to be taken over by my purse, haha. Also, is this design too "immature" for a 19 year old. Sorry for all the questions!! THANK YOU for any input!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 6, 2008)

Uh-oh....Here comes the big Juicy debate. I say: "Get what you love!"


----------



## Brittni (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Uh-oh....Here comes the big Juicy debate. I say: "Get what you love!"_

 
LOL, right. If you are having second thoughts about it then maybe it's not for you. I love the bow on it but definitely could do without the dangly beads...


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 6, 2008)

That is so funny I was looking at the exact purse today! I really like it for spring, summer, lunch ,brunch or just hanging out. Its very cute.I am 21 and I like it. Looks like it gets dirty and dusty super fast and they do not come with a dust bag. I do not think that it is a  practical everyday bag.Not in that color anyway. I'm holding off on it because I feel in love with a pair of ubber expensive sunglasses but I probably will purchase it then.I say if you like it then who cares what people think. They aren't the ones forking over the cash.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 6, 2008)

I have a day dreamer in black ..its a good size bag ...big ..but not like humongus huge. I actually don't love my bag ... I bought it on impulse lol ..but its a nice ..well constructed cute bag ..just for me I realized im just not a tote girl ..more of a shoulder bag girl ..but I would'nt worry about the size ..its a larger size bag but like i said not stupid huge like something you would see on one of the olsen twins lol.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 6, 2008)

I started a thread a little while back about the same topic. Maybe the answers i found there will help. I ended up getting a dior bag because i work in a high profile financial company in the city and i wanted something mature. For weekends though, I would totally go with a fun bag


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 6, 2008)

My friend has that bag also but in yellow. I would say get it if you like it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 6, 2008)

I have a Strawberry Daydreamer in red and navy and love it! Not sure about the baby pink but you should totally go with your style and what you like!


----------



## chellyx (May 6, 2008)

its an adorable bag, im almost 19, and am carrying a similar style in black, so i personally don't think its an immature choice. 
the only thing to remember is that the pink velour is going to get dirty extremely fast. and the bag does NOT look good once it is dingy and starting to turn gray. if you plan to use the bag daily, i would suggest picking a different color.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 6, 2008)

I think its adorable. I have one similar and I get complimented ALL the time from people of every age. I think it's something some people love some hate it, but if you like it get it.

I have to agree with the above though, be careful with pink velour. Ive had a pink velour one for about a year and a half and its getting dirty now =(


----------



## sparklingmuse (May 6, 2008)

i have a juicy in the black velour and i hate it now. the black is fading in some spots, and now it looks almost a dingy brownish color. its icky. i shoulda just saved a bit more and bought a leather purse. i used to carry mine everywhere too (and im 23 btw).


----------



## MiCHiE (May 6, 2008)

Juicy has some fabulous leather bags.


----------



## vcanady (May 6, 2008)

Thanx so much yall for all the input! I THINK I'm going to go ahead and get it. The only thing I'm nervous about is it getting dirty, like you guys said. But then  I look at it and I'm like OMG but its soooo pretty! And its funny bc pink is typically not my fav color, especially in a purse. I just think this purse is too cute tho and is like way perfect for summer! I will probably go to Nordstroms within the next couple weeks and get either this one or a similar Juicy. I hate to buy a purse that I know I'll only use in summer, but I have birthday money to spend and made really good grades this past year, so I think I deserve it, haha! Thanx girls!!!


----------

